# Another Vase in the Series



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is another vase my wife drew up and she calls it her tulip vase. It is elm dyed red and a maple base dyed black. 6 1/2" tall and 3 1/2" across. It is finished with 2 coats of shellac on the lathe and several light coats of rattle can lacquer.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie,

The word of the day is prolific. It's amazing the quantity of quality pieces you turn out!

Great projects,


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Cut it out Bernie, every time I feel that I've advanced a little, you raise the bar, not by just millimetres, but by feet!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. Harry this one took a little more time as I cut the scalloped edges with a coping saw on the lathe and then sanded.


----------



## edwardsx (Jul 17, 2009)

Really nice work!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Dennis.


----------

